# More rain forecasted



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

I have 3 acres to bale tomorrow. Up to 40% rain this week. Cattle tues. and wed. morning. Gonna take a lil hay break and do some gator hunting. 11 tags to fill. 10k for biggest gator. Gonna try and pull that gator outta the hat. (swamp) Catch some frogs, work our butts off and have some fun.

That's the plan for this week. Just need the gators and frogs to cooperate.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol...good luck Andy...btw that's gata in your parts ain't it....love me some fresh frog legs.....gonna make a jambalaya after ur done I'm sure....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AndyL said:


> I have 3 acres to bale tomorrow. Up to 40% rain this week. Cattle tues. and wed. morning. Gonna take a lil hay break and do some gator hunting. 11 tags to fill. 10k for biggest gator. Gonna try and pull that gator outta the hat. (swamp) Catch some frogs, work our butts off and have some fun.
> 
> That's the plan for this week. Just need the gators and frogs to cooperate.


Good luck Andy.....my oldest son lives in GA and was drawn for a gator tag there....he's going somewhere down on the Savannah River where a friends place is....DNR told him that was a real good place to go.....took him 5 years to draw the tag.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I hooked a big gator while bass fishing on the St. Johns river one time. That is as close as I want to get to a live gator again.

We got some rain last night/ this morning. Ended 10 days of wonderful hay making weather. Felt good to see the sun shining for so long.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol...good luck Andy...btw that's gata in your parts ain't it....love me some fresh frog legs.....gonna make a jambalaya after ur done I'm sure....


lol yeah, gata it is. Don't know about jambalaya, but fried gata and frog legs is a safe bet.



Vol said:


> Good luck Andy.....my oldest son lives in GA and was drawn for a gator tag there....he's going somewhere down on the Savannah River where a friends place is....DNR told him that was a real good place to go.....took him 5 years to draw the tag.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Congratulations to your son. Just tell him to be extremely cautious. It's fun most of the time. It can go bad quick. We've had a few close calls, with some 12' ers. No one bit, maimed, or ate as of yet.



Tim/South said:


> I hooked a big gator while bass fishing on the St. Johns river one time. That is as close as I want to get to a live gator again.
> 
> We got some rain last night/ this morning. Ended 10 days of wonderful hay making weather. Felt good to see the sun shining for so long.


Had a 5' one come in the boat with my son and me this evening. At the first set we bated in one place, as we were passing by going back to the bank, it was headed towards the set. We were 10-15 ' from the set. Stopped the boat to watch it try to get the bait 2 1/2' over the water. That lil thing came on in, lunged up outta the water and grabbed it. Didn't want it to swallow the hook, we went in and my son grabbed the line to pull it away. What a fight that lil gata put up. Wasn't hooked and wasn't letting go either. Got him coming toward the boat and pulled him right in the boat. Bait came off the hook, and over the side he went, with a mouth full of beef melt.

Had a lil rain today. Just enough to mess up hay.

Penning some more cattle come daylight and then gators and frogs for the rest of the week.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Letting everything under 6' go. Got 2-6'+", 2-7'+", 3-8'+" and today got 1 went 12' 6", 700+ lbs. Need 3 to finish season. Smooth going so far.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

AndyL said:


> Letting everything under 6' go. Got 2-6'+", 2-7'+", 3-8'+" and today got 1 went 12' 6", 700+ lbs. Need 3 to finish season. Smooth going so far.


12'6" that's a nice gatta.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AndyL said:


> Letting everything under 6' go. Got 2-6'+", 2-7'+", 3-8'+" and today got 1 went 12' 6", 700+ lbs. Need 3 to finish season. Smooth going so far.


Andy, my son got one finally this evening a few minutes ago and its over 11 feet! He is beside himself....its his first gator. He sent me a couple of pics on my phone. He got it in the Savannah RIver. He caught a nice shark off the beach at Savannah this morning. It has been a good day for him. He had to tow the gator in as he and another fella could not get it in the boat!

Regards, Mike


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Mike, Congratulations to your son on his 1st Gator. 11 ft is in the trophy category. He has something to be proud of.

Fried shark is good eating also. Job well done.

What's he doing with the gator?

dawg, it's been 3,4,5 years sense we've gotten a 12 footer. We hadn't really been trying for big gators with the price so low, but this year it's $40ft for 10' and up.

Several years ago, Provost Adventures, (outdoors show) came and filmed a show with us and we got one that went 12'6", 640 lbs. He bought the gator from us. But we never got payed, and he wouldn't talk to us anymore. He plays that show every year and I heard the gator is 20' weighing 1000 lbs now. He lies well.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

AndyL said:


> Several years ago, Provost Adventures, (outdoors show) came and filmed a show with us and we got one that went 12'6", 640 lbs. He bought the gator from us. But we never got payed, and he wouldn't talk to us anymore. He plays that show every year and I heard the gator is 20' weighing 1000 lbs now. He lies well.


Would it be possible to introduce Provost Adventures to Amos Moses?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AndyL said:


> Mike, Congratulations to your son on his 1st Gator. 11 ft is in the trophy category. He has something to be proud of.
> 
> Fried shark is good eating also. Job well done.
> 
> ...


Andy, I will post some pics later....It is at a processor now.....a fella he met through a friend in Savannah who is also a nuisance trapper. He is a taxidermist on gators and does head mounts and euros. He is going to have the skull Europeaned, send the belly hide to the tannery and have the hardback brought to me and I will attempt to do something with it. The meat of course is processing and he will pick everything up next weekend except the skull. He got a good tape measurement on it now and it is 11 feet 6 inches. Weighs a little over 550 pounds. He was running up the river and the sun was glistening off its head and it caught his eye at about 250 yards. He said he threw up his binoculars to check and was stunned at what he saw. He went on up the river a bit and drifted back down on that side and got close enough to cast a line over him with his rod and got a hook in him. When it went down he got over it and dropped a heavy line and got him up and that is all she wrote. Pretty cool I thought....It was a amazing day for him with the great shark fishing in the morning and then a trophy class gator in the evening. Memories he will always remember. He said his ladyfriend will probably draw a tag next year and he can't wait to go again. I called him "Troy" and asked him if his buddy yelled "Choot it!" when it surfaced.  Sounded like alot of fun to me.....wish I could have been with him.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

photo(1)




__
Vol


__
Sep 11, 2013







My son has the hat on.





  








photo(4)




__
Vol


__
Sep 11, 2013


__
1











  








photo(5)




__
Vol


__
Sep 11, 2013












  








photo(3)




__
Vol


__
Sep 11, 2013








Regards, Mike


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Tim, that's a sound thought. If we could just get Provost back out there. It would be more fun than gator hunt'n

Vol, that's a good gator. I can feel the excitement they had getting that thing. That is an exceptional first gator. Big pat on the back.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Back to hay Monday. Finished today with a 9' er and 2- 8'ers. We spent 12 hrs yesterday on the front part of 18,000 acres, looking for good gators. Made 6 sets and 5 of the 6 had gators. 2013 season is over. It was a good year. But the big one got away. There's always next year.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh yeah, gata sauce picante for supper. Son cooking it now.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I can smell it now......gata jambalaya.....good food out your way Andy....chow down and enjoy what god gave us....good food is one of those little pleasures in life that never goes away


----------

